
Ask HN: Favorite Email Client? - bmnews
It seems that recently lots of new email clients have come to existence. I&#x27;d like to know what email client is prefered by &quot;HN-ers&quot;.
======
plehoux
We've a create a visualization with 'every' email clients released since the
beginning of time.

[http://email-apps-timeline.missiveapp.com](http://email-apps-
timeline.missiveapp.com)

An interesting resource for people shopping around for a new client.

------
Raed667
I've tried new shiny toys like N1 [0] but always came back to Thunderbird
(familiarity I suppose).

It has everything I need + Enigmail support has become very reliable and
simple.

On mobile (Android) I use the Gmail app with different accounts, only drawback
is that it doesn't support PGP.

[0] : [https://www.nylas.com/n1](https://www.nylas.com/n1)

------
stevekemp
I used to think mutt was the best client, but I was always annoyed that the
configuration wasn't scriptable enough - the support is there to do "lots" but
not "everything".

On that basis I wrote a console-based mail-client that is 100% scriptable via
Lua, and now I can't imagine using anything else:

[https://lumail.org/](https://lumail.org/)

[https://github.com/lumail/lumail2/](https://github.com/lumail/lumail2/)

------
afarrell
I've been using the Nylas one lately and it is pretty nice:
[https://www.nylas.com/n1](https://www.nylas.com/n1)

------
SyneRyder
I've mostly been happy with Postbox since I moved from Eudora. It's a
commercial fork of Thunderbird with some extras.

[http://postbox-inc.com](http://postbox-inc.com)

Alas I've been having problems with v4 (including frequent hanging related to
their timeboxing "Time Spent Writing" timer), so I can't endorse it as much as
I used to. I'm also frustrated that the address book doesn't include Google
Contacts integration.

Email is critical to me, and I'd happily pay $50 - $100 / year for the perfect
cross-platform email client. (Postbox is only $15, which is ridiculously cheap
for the value I get from it.)

------
orionblastar
I still use Thunderbird. Using IMAP with GMail to sort Gmail using message
filters into directories. So when it sorts in Thunderbird it sorts on my Gmail
account as well.

I use Thunderbird between different computers I do work on.

I haven't really tried anything new yet, and Thunderbird is getting old and
Mozilla might not support it anymore because people use mobile devices or
webmail to manage their email.

I like sorting email into folders by rules, key words, email address, domain
names, so it is easier to find things.

~~~
J_Darnley
Seconded. I do the same excepting the different computers part.

------
jtfairbank
I'm digging Front [0] right now. The shared inboxes are great to manage the
tons of emails my founders and I get each day, as is the ability to comment on
emails without having a huge reply chain in the email history. It also has
some nice integrations and is fairly priced.

[0]: [https://frontapp.com/for-customer-support](https://frontapp.com/for-
customer-support)

~~~
rafBM
Missive co-founder here ([https://missiveapp.com](https://missiveapp.com)). We
built the app for a similar purpose: a way to share and comment around the
heavy email load we get as a team.

Missive is designed to work with any email setup, not just shared inboxes. Our
help@ and sales@ addresses just forward emails to our personal inboxes. This
way each person keeps control of their own inbox, while being able to comment
within threads and see who’s replying in realtime thanks to Missive.

Would love to have your thoughts. Feel free to ping me on Twitter @rafbm or
rafael@missiveapp.com

~~~
plehoux
Another co-founder of Missive here, we also experiment with 'wild' features
like having dedicated chat conversations in an email client. See this video as
example of what value it can provide:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcRQhGfT620](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcRQhGfT620)

------
zhte415
At work: Outlook+Exchange. Really nice to be able to see others' calendars for
checking schedules.

At work/mobile: Alimail is the preferred app. But it has a tendency to stop
working. Anything urgent gets pushed by WeChat (and not via email).

At home: Evolution via IMAP. Well integrated in Gnome.

At home/online: Roundcube via IMAP. Gandi have it as a default webmail
solution, and it is pretty fine.

------
_RPM
I use a browser to read email. I use the FastMail web interface with the
"minimal" mode. It takes some getting used to, but after using it for almost a
year now, I see where it really shines. Only thing I wish it had was right
click context menu over an item in the email list to perform actions on it
without opening it.

------
Daneel_
I stick with the gmail web interface while I'm on my PC, although I use
Outlook (formerly Acompli) on the iPhone.

It's one less piece of software to update and/or cause issues, and the client
is identical across all platforms.

------
mjhoy
Emacs + mu4e:
[http://www.djcbsoftware.nl/code/mu/mu4e.html](http://www.djcbsoftware.nl/code/mu/mu4e.html)

------
wprapido
thunderbird and will be sorry to see it gone, though i am mostly using webmail
and mobile. but, for that little that i need an actual email client,
thunderbird works like a charm

------
LinuxBender

        strings -a | more
    

Postfix saves all my email to a flat file and I read it with strings -a pipped
to more.

If something is sent in a format other than plain text, I just delete it.

------
pwg
Mutt ([http://www.mutt.org/](http://www.mutt.org/))

------
ojm
After my switch to a Surface and Windows 10, I'm using Mailbird. Previously on
OS X, Mailplane.

------
jordansmith
Currently just use the default Mail.app

------
dataentryagency
Apple Mail works for me :)

